# Xtrail Accessories



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

Just picked up our first new auto and we chose the Xtrail SE AWD in Chrome Silver. Looking for a source for accessories other than the dealer (aftermarket). We want a cargo mat for the back to stop the groceries from slidin' around and cross members for the roof rack. Any suggestions, comment would be appreciated! Located in Beautiful BC


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Cargo mats can be found for around $50.00 on Ebay. As for roof racks look at Thule or Yakima's websites.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi ChadT,

Congrats on your new X-trail and welcome on board the Forums.

Rear cargo: Just my personal touch, I found that adding a carpet in the back helped this out (sliding and also quiet). I just bought a regular large size gray carpet with rubber underside and made a carboard template to cut it down to perfect fit. works good.

BTW if you use 'search' you will find lots of references for accessories already discussed. Particularly in a massive thread entitled "Canadian X-Trail" in this section. 

ValBoo.


----------

